

ReversePitch India: Investors Pitching to Startups - veermishra0803

So right now i am attending a unique event in India @ Delhi called The Reverse Pitch. Lot of investors are pitching to startups about why startups should choose their funds and not others, fun place to be this is.<p>Do you have any specific question you want me to ask the Angels or VC&#x27;s here?
======
jhanc3212
add me on facebook Robbie Brewster because im sexy

~~~
veermishra0803
I can see that the spams are on HN as well now.

